# Android 5.1: EXT4 not supported on microSD card



## Nobody99 (Jun 29, 2016)

When I bought new microSD card I presumed that Android 5.1 at least supported NTFS or exFAT filesystem but it turned out it doesn't.

I succesfully enabled NTFS support for SD card with Paragon exFAT, NTFS & HFS+, but the problem was that it was seperated from the system and that meant that it didn't work if the phone was connected as MTP device.

So I turned to EXT4 but Android reports that SD card is damaged and it doesn't work inside the OS. But it does work inside the TWRP recovery and it shows up on end device when I enable MTP connection in TWRP.

EXT4 was really my last play to be able to support files which are greater than 4 GB on my SD card. Is anyone using EXT4 on their SD card successfully?


----------

